# Cannondale Synapse 7 Bottom Bracket question?



## msjeep4x4 (Apr 14, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what size bottom bracket will fit on a 2011 Synapse 7? I believe the bottom bracket is currently FSA and i am changing all my parts to ultegra and I dont know if i need 68 or 70mm. the crankset i bought will work on either.


----------

